# Cheese packaging expanding



## DougCA (Mar 26, 2019)

I bought this 3 alarm cheese at Sam’s last year. The packaging is expanding. If this was meat, I’d toss it. I’m guessing this is caused by bacteria since it has peppers mixed with the cheese. Should I toss it?


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 27, 2019)

DCA, IMHO it would get tossed,why chance it for $8.52! Something is growing in there ! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

Yep, I think I would toss it too.
That is pretty scary.
If you want an expert opinion, just PM, @chef jimmyj
Al


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2019)

Was it stored in the refer ???  What's the refer temp ???


----------



## DougCA (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, stored in the fridge at 35 or so. Looks like I’ll toss it. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2019)

I will have to say "Check with @chef Jimmy", because usually when I say "Toss it", Jimmy shows up & shows why I'm wrong. And I believe him.

When it comes to safety, even I believe him more than I believe Me.

Bear


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 27, 2019)

I know I'm waiting with baited breath. Smoked a wheel of that exact cheese about a month ago and vac packed.


----------



## DougCA (Mar 27, 2019)

I've never really had cheese packaging expand unless it was mixed with something such as the Merlot & Tequila cheese sold at Costco. All I can think of is the peppers going bad. Generally, cheese just ages and may taste bad or mold but not cause the packaging to expand.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 28, 2019)

Since the best by date was 10/19/18 they should have also printed to throw out after 3/25/19! Not worth finding out it's bad the hard way.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 30, 2019)

Your cheese just sort of farted. Cheese has active bacterial cultures and gassing is a by-product of the cultures. Is it safe - yes probably, but that decision is entirely up to you. This happens quite frequently with Swiss cheese. 

Chris


----------

